# sister of battle alternative models



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I need a model to represent my character ina game of dark heresy. I want to convert the fuck out of her so the GW sister models are kinda useless as the are all one piece. Anyone one know of a company that does female mdels that look sisterish? A link would be good.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I dont think this one belongs here... I think it would fit in better in "General 40k" or some other section.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

It does not belong here, it belongs to: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=28 Roleplay Games.

or

Go to modelling and painting http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=27.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

There's nothing to come to mind here. Normally I'd recommend a Necromunda model but I can't recall anything Sister-ish, unless you feel like kit-bashing some things from warhammer fantasy.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

You know, I see a couple posts of this thread being in the wrong place but no one reporting such a thing to the staff. (PMing me does not count Doelago, I'm not at my computer 24/7 and other staff are allowed to move threads that do not belong.)

So for those of you telling Lord Sinkoran about something he himself cannot change and not actually bothering to report the thread: good job :roll-eyes:



Modeling thread, moved to the modeling section


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

What about female eldar with bolter, sabbath helmet and loincloth?


----------



## Thornin (Dec 9, 2011)

Dark age miniatures. Foresaken deadlock.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I use Dark Eldar Kabalites with some success as SoB

Or

Give her a bolter
http://www.infinitythegame.com/infinity/en/2011/miniatures/joan-of-arc/


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

threads two years old chaps, pretty sure he will have bought a model by now


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Damn resurrectionists!


----------

